# Dumb Piranhas



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I always feed them twice a day. Yesterday they wouldnt eat sh*t, I didnt feed them this morning and I just gave em a small rat and they wouldnt eat it. WTF?!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

If you want your piranha to eat a mouse you should starve them for 4+ days to make sure they are going to eat anything that hits the tank.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I know you can hold off feeding them for a while when they are older but mine are 4" right now and I have been told to feed them every day at this size.
Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

You can starve then at 4" or you can add a powerhead and have then swim and burn all their food and have them hungry faster along with higher temp.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Be patient with the little Bastards. There is numerous reasons why there not eating. Start by skipping one day and work them in to a normal regiment!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there are only 4" keep them on a healthy diet for now

would u give a 6 month baby a nice juicy red steak no
so dont feed them a mouse yet


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

just take 2 pieces of fresh red bloody meat and squeze one pieces to get all the blood out it will get them excited then throw the good piece in and they'll eat it that is what i did and it worked!!


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

wait til u see em squirming around more crazily than they do often.. mine usually eat when they do that


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

You might want to try to feed them something different. I know when I feed my p's the same stuff they get sick of it. Give them a variety.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

They love seafood. Since I have been feeding them that they wont eat chicken or beef at all any more.


----------

